# Coffee machine first start up - HELP...



## saunders400 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi,

I have just purchased a pre owned Expobar G10 2 group.

Im all sorted on the electrics and plumbing side of things but is there a sequence I need to follow for first start up after being sat for 6 months?

Is it a case of letting it auto fill with water once turned on or should I manual fill first?


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

There's a service / user manual here, if that helps?

http://www.servicio-tecnico-cafeteras.es/pdf/Manual Service Expobar G10_EN.pdf

Regards,

John


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

First, empty it, and then flush it pretty well out. You don't want water thats been sitting in the boiler for 6 months in your drink.


----------

